# Time is GMT not BST



## robgul (16 Jul 2007)

Post timings etc are an hour behind actual time .... only a minor issue but attention to detail is important! 

(BTW, great forum, keep up the good work)

Rob


----------



## Mr Phoebus (16 Jul 2007)

I'm a GMT+1, too.


----------



## Pete (16 Jul 2007)

Mr Phoebus said:


> I'm a GMT+1, too.


I think you've already explained how to get around this, but just in case not everyone's understood ... go to your profile and set your timezone to "GMT+1". Done.

I suppose, with my astro hat, I'm always thinking in a timezone different to that I'm actually in. Part of the habit... 

[edit] just realised: it only works when logged in. Come here as a guest, the times are still obstinately set to GMT. This is something that perhaps would be worth fixing?


----------



## robgul (16 Jul 2007)

I understand the Profile reset option - but it will then have to be changed back at the end of October ... that's a cure, not prevention. 

Being pedantic, isn't it the Board that should be at the correct time for territory?

Rob


----------



## Shaun (16 Jul 2007)

Hi,

You're right, it is wrong on the board, but so far I haven't managed to find a fix.

I'll put it on the to-do list, however since I'm migrating the forums over to vBulletin shortly it might just have to wait until then  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

